# What would a DaYan 6 be like ?



## XaveL (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone could imagine it out?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol Maybe You just speak the algorithms , and it will execute by itself. Then faz will sub 3 with it .


----------



## XaveL (Jul 7, 2011)

^ LOL -likes-

Maybe some will say " can i beat feliks with dayan 6? "


----------



## Julian (Jul 7, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Then faz will sub 3 with it .


Erm.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 7, 2011)

calvinfan said in another thread that the designer of Dayan were working on a LinYung II, but I can't be sure if that info is real


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

i think ill reserve any bets until my zhanchi arrives


----------



## iSpinz (Jul 7, 2011)

Most likely another innovation in cube technology.

Oh, and if there will be a Dayan 6, it might be a while until it is made, since Mr.Bao is currently taking a break from producing 3x3s.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2011)

Who's mr bao?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Who's mr bao?


 
Designer of Dayan cubes.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

Dayan 2x2??
4x4 v2?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Dayan 2x2??
> 4x4 v2?


 
I would really want to see a Dayan 2x2.

Is there any news of Dayan+MF8 6x6?


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 7, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Lol Maybe You just speak the algorithms , and it will execute by itself. Then faz will sub 3 with it .



Lol How about THINKING the algorithms , and it will execute by itself. Then faz will sub 2 with it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 7, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Lol Maybe You just speak the algorithms , and it will execute by itself. Then faz will sub 3 with it .


 
How fast can you speak OLL parity? Or a T perm....
I wonder... *Pulls out camera* 
*Realizes my computer to upload doesn't work*


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 7, 2011)

Hazelnut said:


> Lol How about THINKING the algorithms , and it will execute by itself. Then faz will sub 2 with it.



I m afraid about the future of BLD



cool frog said:


> How fast can you speak OLL parity? Or a T perm...



lol maybe I will learn mouth tricks like we learn finger tricks


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I would really want to see a Dayan 2x2.
> 
> Is there any news of Dayan+MF8 6x6?


 
you know i was thinking the same this who cares about a dayan 6 why not get the Dayan 6x6 and maybe a 2x2 made that would be cool


----------



## Keban (Jul 7, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> you know i was thinking the same this who cares about a dayan 6 why not get the Dayan 6x6 and maybe a 2x2 made that would be cool


 
This, we already have kick ass 3x3's, cube companies should focus more on big cubes, 2x2 ect.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 7, 2011)

Keban said:


> This, we already have kick ass 3x3's, cube companies should focus more on big cubes, 2x2 ect.


 
They way you wrote that made it seem like "2x2 ect." was an example of "big cubes".


----------



## emolover (Jul 7, 2011)

Dayan should make megaminx's!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 7, 2011)

emolover said:


> Dayan should make megaminx's!


 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Crazy_Megaminx_Plus_Magic_Cube___Venus-35614


----------



## emolover (Jul 7, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Crazy_Megaminx_Plus_Magic_Cube___Venus-35614


 
That doesn't count though. I mean speed solvable megaminx's that all have the properties of certain Dayan cubes.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 7, 2011)

A mix of the ZhanCHi and Lunhui


----------



## asportking (Jul 7, 2011)

Dayan skewb! Muahahahaha


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 7, 2011)

asportking said:


> Dayan skewb! Muahahahaha


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2011)

I want a Dayan 2x2.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 7, 2011)

Olook, Dayan 8x8x8.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 7, 2011)

When I first read the title, I seriously thought you were talking about the 6x6, which I really want to come out.

As far as the 3x3 that you were actually talking about, I couldn't care less about new 3x3's.


Hershey, why are you posting such an old video?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 7, 2011)

A little too big to turn comfortably I think, or the guy just have small hands


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 7, 2011)

A dayan 2x2 would be BEAST.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2011)

Dayan Pyraminx =D There are like no "really" good pyraminxes out there


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 7, 2011)

...speculation thread...:fp

we'll never know until it's being produced/pictures of the mech have been posted


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 8, 2011)

i bet it would have wings, torpedos, center caps that don't fall off, and if a miracle happened, 60 degrees corner cutting!


----------



## yockee (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I'm pretty sure the next cube they're releasing will be the Lingyun 2. Not sure when though.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 8, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> i bet it would have wings, torpedos, center caps that don't fall off, and if a miracle happened, 60 degrees corner cutting!


 
Wouldn't that be the same as a 30 degree reverse corner cut? How would the cube know which way you wanted it to go?

Edit: Owait, it's a DaYan 6, of course it would know.
Nevermind.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jul 19, 2011)

Well I know someone who did something to dayan 2 to have 60 degrees corner cuttin.
so I don't think it would be a miracle.


----------



## asportking (Jul 25, 2011)

I really think Dayan should start working on puzzles that haven't really been worked on much yet, like the pyraminx or skewb. Kind of like with cubic puzzles above 5x5, these puzzles weren't really designed with speedsolving in mind; they were just designed to work. Like the pyraminx for example: it barely corner cuts at all, let alone reverse corner cut. I imagine if Dayan messed around with the design for a bit, they could come up with a pyraminx that can reverse corner cut amazingly and never pops. I'm guessing there's plenty more puzzles out there that could use some improvement.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 25, 2011)

pretty good


----------



## Bapao (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope the new DaYan 6 aka. the *DaYan LeeJunFan* is going to be like this:

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_III_LingYun_Color_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit-34730


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> Well I know someone who did something to dayan 2 to have 60 degrees corner cuttin.
> so I don't think it would be a miracle.


 
My brother's can.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 25, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> My brother's can.


 Sure


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 26, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Sure


 
Dayan 2 = Guhong btw


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 29, 2012)

maybe it will solve just by thinking about a solved cube. then even I could sub-1!


----------

